# Ecuador biotope: plant questions....and ID's



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

as some of you may know, I'm currently designing a 120 gallon[48''x24''x24''] ecuador Biotope of a group of 6 Epipedobates anthonyi 'salvias'.

So far the plan is a rock wall[with a tree in one corner, a small stream leading to a pond, and a flat area in front of the stream covered in small ground covers and LL [palm fronds, banana leaves, live oak, etc...]

Im basing it off of this picture[pic of salvias habitat]:










.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


Anyways, Im wondering if there are any small plants that resemble young trees, but are native to Ecuador? I was thinking coffea sp. but i dont think there's a coffee native to Ecuador. [is there?] I was thinking Pep.obtusifolia, but i was hoping for more of a "leafy" plant [like ficus, oak, etc. leaves.]


Any suggestion on Ecuadorian plants that i can use?


Also, i need a few ID's sorry for crappy quality, iphone camera...:

i believe this is Calathea leuconeura is that correct[if so its going into the biotope.]?





























fern.























Rhipsalis sp.???

















Rhipsalis sp.???
















Tillandsia.














i know this isnt a hoya, but thats all i know...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

coffee is an old world plant. check out the list 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/37902-plants-central-south-america-list.html
here


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

i've already looked through that, but it only has a few ecuador plants...


any other suggestions?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

andys orchids... search by country


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

ecuagenera.com offers primarily ecuadorian species, though mostly orchids.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

i've checked all of those, and i cant order from Andy's [but i have an orchid greenhouse close by]


Anyone have I'ds for the plants or can suggest a young tree like plant?


----------



## Epiphile (Nov 12, 2009)

I think you'll run out of luck looking for 2ft tall trees from a specific region. What you might do is keep a cache of seeds from a larger Ecuadorian tree and just keep pulling them when they get too big. It would probably be a neat effect.

Regarding the list above, I think it's a terrific reference. If you see anything listed under Colombia, Brazil or Peru, try and research further to see if it hops the border into Ecuador.

Here are a few quick guides to plants of different regions in Ecuador, if that helps any. Bear in mind they often only list the genus, and many of the areas listed are not inhabited by dart frogs. They were a help to me while I was down there, though.

Rapid Color Guides


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Epiphile said:


> I think you'll run out of luck looking for 2ft tall trees from a specific region. What you might do is keep a cache of seeds from a larger Ecuadorian tree and just keep pulling them when they get too big. It would probably be a neat effect.
> 
> Regarding the list above, I think it's a terrific reference. If you see anything listed under Colombia, Brazil or Peru, try and research further to see if it hops the border into Ecuador.
> 
> ...




Thanks! are there any tree species you would suggest for this[being that you were just there]???


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

The vine at the end looks like an Aeschynanthus. Maybe A lanceolata.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks antone! im not sure if its lanceolata, as the leaves are a bit thicker, but Aeschynanthus seems correct...


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm currently working on a Premontane Peruvian Vivarium. When working on a biotope viv., I find its better to select a particular geographic area. whether its lowland, flooded, premontane, or montane. I chose premontane because that's the area with the most Dendrobate sp. This area is 1000m-1500m in elevation. The average day temp. 70-74.f. (intermediate). This area is constantly moist. So I spray my viv a few times daily.While working on my viv. I discovered plants also native to Ecuador. Here is a few;
Elaphoglossum Decoratum E. Luridum
Hymenophllum Sp.
Microgramma Pilselloides
Brazilian Tree fern
Nautilocalyx Lynchii

As far as orchid goes,
J&L Orchids ~ Home Page
list orchid sp. for sale by orgin.

Good luck with your viv.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

boabab95 said:


> thanks antone! im not sure if its lanceolata, as the leaves are a bit thicker, but Aeschynanthus seems correct...


Thickness doesn't mean much. Flowers will be the final determining factor. Food for thought though.....


----------

